# Ullrich says Armstrong damaged sport, still can't admit he doped despite suspension



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Ullrich: Lance Armstrong Case Severely Damaged Cycling | Cyclingnews.com



> As before, Ullrich would not directly address doping charges against himself,saying only “I made mistakes, but I'm not a bad person.” And when confronted with his earlier statement that he had never betrayed anyone since all the riders were doing the same thing, he answered “Exactly”.
> 
> Ullrich was suspended by Team T-Mobile on the eve of the 2006 Tour de France in the aftermath of Operacion Puerto, and was subsequently fired by the team. He announced his retirement in February 2007. Shortly thereafter he was matched via DNA sampling to blood stored by Fuentes.
> 
> Years of lawsuits and legal cases ensued, finally culminating in a Court of Arbitration for Sport decision in February 2012, giving him a back-dated two year suspension which expires this August.


Oh Jan _your getting fat every offseason then doping your way to fitness_ was a joke even then. But, despite being quite possibly the most hilariously doped up team ever, the Telecom team did give us hours of hilariously dysfunctional team dynamics. Its something. . .


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

That last sentence (in the article text) is kind of interesting..


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

"Belly breathing" Uh huh.

I believe this is text book pot meet kettle.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm tired of hearing from these old thieves and cheats.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

David Loving said:


> I'm tired of hearing from these old thieves and cheats.


Sounds like a case of "he cheated better than me...and it's not fair" butt hurt. Shame he couldn't bring himself to air those sentiments back when he and Lance were cheating their way to the podium in Paris. Utter bollocks.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I <3 Jan


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I always maintained back then that everyone was doping, and Lance stood out because he was the best doper. Whatever the case, its was still fun to watch. I don't think I've watched a TDF is years. The old Lance versus Jan battles were fun to watch. Maybe they should just legalize drugs. Its not like it isn't widespread in almost every sport and everyone looks the other way.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

David Loving said:


> I'm tired of hearing from these old thieves and cheats.


Fortunately there are plenty of new thieves and cheats.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Only two short months...How will the pro peloton react to Ullrich's return?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> Only two short months...How will the pro peloton react to Ullrich's return?


With a Jan...


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

These guys are a lot younger than that old group, so they probably are excited that they're going to ride with the drummer from Metallica.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Fortunately there are plenty of new thieves and cheats.


New and not-so-new. Do you think Bert will retire before he gets popped again?


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

pmf said:


> I always maintained back then that everyone was doping, and Lance stood out because he was the best doper. Whatever the case, its was still fun to watch. I don't think I've watched a TDF is years. The old Lance versus Jan battles were fun to watch. Maybe they should just legalize drugs. Its not like it isn't widespread in almost every sport and everyone looks the other way.


think its quite disrespectful to always say that 'everyone' was doping because that was not the case (bassons for example). yes prob the majority but not everyone....don't tar 'everyone' with the same brush.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

.je said:


> These guys are a lot younger than that old group, so they probably are excited that they're going to ride with the drummer from Metallica.


rep for you


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bike_guy said:


> rep for you


does the rep come with a dictionary as well?  (one l in the last name of the drummer). 
as a side note, since it's a sports forum, his father was a pro tennis player and made it to the french open quarter final once.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Fortunately there are plenty of new thieves and cheats.


Every single future professional athlete from every single sport you mean? Agreed.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> New and not-so-new. Do you think Bert will retire before he gets popped again?


What did Bert Grabsch do? 



saird said:


> Every single future professional athlete from every single sport you mean? Agreed.


Every single? Even I don't believe that. Most? Ya.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Jan clearly with overwhelming sodium levels.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Suspension expires this August... hmm, my prediction for 2nd place in 2014 TdF: Ullrich


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Just sour grapes because the UCI didn't hand him the TDF victory like they did with Schleck.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

He said the "Armstrong case." He may have been referring to going after Armstrong after so many years vs. Armstrong personally damaging the sport.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

jorgy said:


> He said the "Armstrong case." He may have been referring to going after Armstrong after so many years vs. Armstrong personally damaging the sport.


Sure.....that is why Jan talked about what an A$$ Lance was to everyone, how he made so many enemies. 

USADA is not to blame for the damage Lance, Johan, Jan, and Rudy did to the sport


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Sure.....that is why Jan talked about what an A$$ Lance was to everyone, how he made so many enemies.
> 
> USADA is not to blame for the damage Lance, Johan, Jan, and Rudy did to the sport


It's too bad guys like Landis, Hamilton, and Andreu helped Lance win.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> It's too bad guys like Landis, Hamilton, and Andreu helped Lance win.


But they are 'good guys', so who cares?

(Well Landis not so much...)


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

They (almost) all doped. Lance doped better, or responded to doping better than (almost) all of his rivals.

This story won't go away, mostly because Lance was a world class prick as well as a world class doper.

I'm (almost) ready to just let it all go. Yawn.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Ullrich confesses to blood doping with Fuentes
Ullrich Confesses To Blood Doping With Fuentes | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

cyclesport45 said:


> They (almost) all doped. Lance doped better, or responded to doping better than (almost) all of his rivals.
> 
> This story won't go away, mostly because Lance was a world class prick as well as a world class doper.
> 
> I'm (almost) ready to just let it all go. Yawn.


Lance wasn't a better doper, he was a better rider
Doping doesn't make average great, it makes great greater
All the top GT riders were on programs as were their teams, look @ T-Kom. Vino, Kloden, etc...
They were doing it as a team while Lance was being treated for Cancer and not even riding. 
German Cycling Tarnished: Systematic Doping in Telekom Team - SPIEGEL ONLINE
All his major rivals teams had systematic doping, remember the doping that followed ONCE / Liberty Seguros? Lance won because he was better. Had they all been clean he would have most likely won as well because he was ruthless and disciplined. He didn't respond better than anyone, his natural gifts were just made better, just as Bg Mig's were.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> Lance wasn't a better doper, he was a better rider
> Doping doesn't make average great, it makes great greater
> All the top GT riders were on programs as were their teams, look @ T-Kom. Vino, Kloden, etc...
> They were doing it as a team while Lance was being treated for Cancer and not even riding.
> ...


This post tests positive for 'level playing field'. 

He was doping pre-cancer and was never in contention. Then he suddenly became 'great'. Yeah, right.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> Doping doesn't make average great, it makes great greater


Nonsense. 

Riis was a bottle carrier before he boosted his Hct to 64. Lance could not finish the Tour until he used EPO

As has been explained over, and over, and over each rider reacts differently to dope, just like any drug


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Lance wasn't a better doper, he was a better rider
> Doping doesn't make average great, it makes great greater
> All the top GT riders were on programs as were their teams, look @ T-Kom. Vino, Kloden, etc...
> They were doing it as a team while Lance was being treated for Cancer and not even riding.
> ...



View attachment 283115


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

den bakker said:


> View attachment 283115



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

H


Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Riis was a bottle carrier before he boosted his Hct to 64. Lance could not finish the Tour until he used EPO
> 
> As has been explained over, and over, and over each rider reacts differently to dope, just like any drug


Rumsas, Rico - come out of nowhere, do amazing, then test positive. 
Zabriski, Millar - never been the same without the dope.
And so on.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, guess I don't have to respond. You boyz did a fine job of that.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Riis was a bottle carrier before he boosted his Hct to 64. Lance could not finish the Tour until he used EPO
> 
> As has been explained over, and over, and over each rider reacts differently to dope, just like any drug


do you think it was just epo LA used, could 1 drug have done all that for his performances or do you think he was using stuff that others were not? wasnt he using
epo back when he couldn't finish the tour?


----------

